# Musicians?



## dong (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a survey, coz I'm curious:

Who here plays/performs/writes/teaches music? Also, if possible, please indicate your specific areas of interest.

For example: I've played piano for about 15 years now, mainly classical training, and it's been a huge part of my life- studied it throughout school etc. I'm actually licensed to teach piano, and will be doing so as of this year, as well as maybe some more casual work (accompaniment, repetiteur, in plays and productions, maybe...time allowing). I also play the French Horn (though I never practice that, heh...used to play in an orchestra and some ensembles and now it's more the party thing, lol), and, if one really wanted me to, drums.

I'm also into writing music, as for this I do just about any and every genre whatever strikes my fancy. Currently I'm waiting on the appropriate equipment + software (like Reason etc.) to be able to remix and remaster everything (and probably badger my brother into helping me with this), since right now I'm stuck with very limited MIDI options, which, while it suffices for many styles, means I can't explore electronic music to any great extent.

Now, your turn. GO NUTS!


----------



## DavidN (Mar 7, 2007)

I was taught the violin and piano when I was in school and got them both up to grade 5, as far as I remember - I let my interest in both of them drop off once I got to university, which is something that I rather regret now. I've also been trying to teach myself the guitar, which is going slowly (mostly at the moment because I left my guitar at my parents' house 3000 miles away).

As for writing music, that's something I was always interested in and I've been experimenting around with module music formats for a few years now. I'm a fan of melodic metal, which isn't a very easy genre to reproduce completely electronically, so my music tends to have a bizarre hybridized electronic-power-metal sound to it.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 7, 2007)

I am a guitarist/bassist/drummer/singer

Guitar: 5 years
Bass: 5 years
Drums: 3 years
Singing: 12 years

I love to teach people guitar.  I am working on my lesson videos for WelcometheCollapse, but it's not easy to do via video....but still possable.  I prefer "METAHL" as I call it.  It's my own subgenre of music ^^

I also play Neo Classical...not a lot though.  I like to finger tap too much XD


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 7, 2007)

I can play the guitar, piano, flute (not anymore), and sing.

I played the flute for a year and was able to play normal, kiddie tunes with it but one day, I lost complete interest and quit. Can't anymore.

I have been playing the piano for five years and still play it to relax.

I was one of the best singers in my church until I grew a brain and became an atheist and left the church. From time-to-time, they call, asking if I could sing for whatever reason. I just hang up the phone. Now, I hate singing. :?

And I been playing the guitar for three years and is pretty good. I just like to sit in my room and play random beats or riffs from real songs.

I don't want to seek a career as an musician because I don't have nearly as much interest in it as I do drawing. I could had pursued a singing career (I admit, I was quite good) but I won't because like I said, I hate it. I just like playing around with my guitar from time-to-time.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried playing the baritone in elementary school.  I was okay at it, but I never learned to read the music precisely.  I just eyeballed it and guessed the notes and then played it all by memory I suppose, which is how I still compose music today.  Everything I do is "sounded out" by ear pretty much.

So, today I compose music on the computer as a result of me wanting original music for the games I used to make.  I learned it that way.  Nostalgia tickles my fancy, so it is inspired by retro, 80s, electric synth, and chiptune sounds.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 7, 2007)

Singing: Been at it most of my life, though I have had training and have been in a choir or two
Piano: For about 4 years. I kind of stopped abruptly when I had to move from Iowa to Mississippi, for good reason, so :> But I wish I hadn't.


I played a viola for a year, and played marimba, snare drum, and other band instruments for about a year put together.

Circumstances kept straying me away from learning to play a musical instrument properly :> I suppose I could learn now!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 7, 2007)

I play keyboard, but I'm not so great. I can't read music, really... It just eases my mind to sit down and play keyboard and think of nothing else.

I also sing, but I've never sung around anyone really, so I've never had vocal feedback, and I don't doubt that I suck at singing.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 7, 2007)

I write a lot of riffs for guitar, which I've been playing for about 5 or 6 years.
I also play a bit of drums (about 3 years), but I've never had lessons so I can't do anything very techincal like double-bass or complex off-beat rhythms.
I can also kind of play a little bit of keyboard, it's not that I know how to play, it's more that I know the theory so I know how to build chords and such, so if I every do play I just twiddle.
Oh, and sometimes I can sing, but mostly I suck.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 7, 2007)

Guitar, one year and three months. I'm getting into more classical stuff mixed with metal. It's a cool combination. I usually write my own stuff, if only to teach myself new things. I'd upload more if I could find some recording quality that I'm pleased with.


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

I can play a couple of songs on the keyboard/piano these are songs I can play or play bits of!

1. Let it be by the Beatles!
2. Super Trouper by ABBA!
3. Smoke on the water by Deep Purple!
4. Yesterday (NOTES ONLY) by the Beatles!
5. Small bit of 99 Luftballons by Nena!

I can play a couple more but can't be bothered listing!


----------



## Itreyu (Mar 8, 2007)

Guitar = 5 Years - I'm all about the Hardcore/Emo/Screamo guitar riffs/chord/solo combinations (just check out my gallery lol) 

Drums = 2 Years - Nothing to special, I was in the drumline.. snare drum is my specialty lol.

Piano = 10 Years - Kinda on and off on it, I'm gonna grab back into it.. miss playing.

Singing = 1 Year - My first gig in singing was my Senior year in HS (O6)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Guitar, one year and three months. I'm getting into more classical stuff mixed with metal. It's a cool combination. I usually write my own stuff, if only to teach myself new things. I'd upload more if I could find some recording quality that I'm pleased with.



Neo Classical is the music you describe ^^


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 9, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Neo Classical is the music you describe ^^



THAT's it!  Was in the back of my head...

/Still have a soft spot for good ol' metal.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

always happy to lend a hand! XD

I also can play any Johnny Cash song...and sing it too


----------



## Rindimo (Mar 16, 2007)

I took Saxophone lessons for about 7 years, and played in the church orchestra, and school band for a spell.  I picked up how to play the drums from my teacher, and learned a little piano from my mom.  The fingering for the flute and clarinet (and recorder!) are practically the same as the saxophone, so I can goof around on those.  I know like... Three chords on the guitar. 

In theory, I can sing if I was smart enough to do warm up exercises...

Me and my friends make all sorts of songs, but I've just been posting the ones I worked on personally, that don't really have anything to do with our electronic music... and are somewhat furry related.  Check it out if you want: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Rindimo


----------



## benanderson (Mar 18, 2007)

Self-Taught Solo Electronic Musician... Can't play any instruments, I just write and sequence the stuff as well as program the synthesizers. I've been doing this since I was 11 (now 17). I produce Euphoric and tech Trance, but in recent years I've been experimenting with;
Hardcore Rave music (such as Gabber), ChipMusic and more recently Synthesizer Dance (AKA. SpaceSynth)
Non of which I have uploaded yet, there is a steep learning curve between genres. I want to get it right before I make anything public.
I had a chance to do a music course in secondary school, but it wasn't really big into playing the guitar or being in the school quoir. When I graduated school they decided to start an electronic production course (talk about bad timing eh?)

Well... thats about it for me. ^.=.^


----------



## NinjaFox (Mar 18, 2007)

I too have played the piano, for about 8 years. I cannot read notes, but I learn all the songs by hearing em a couple of times. I usually play classical music and different themes songs from all sorts of things like games, anime and TV series ect. ect.
Altho I like playing the piano, it's not that big of a part in my life, its just for fun ^^


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a singer. :]

Been taking lessons for three years now.


----------



## HunterCoyote (Mar 19, 2007)

Piano, for as long as I can remember.  Currently my instrument of study, and subject of panic.  Dabbled in some others..  cello for three years, trumpet for a bit.  In vocal training, as well, though I think I suck.

Dabble in electronic, mostly due to not having any other way to record.  How I'd love to record actual playing again..


----------



## Tobias Cray (Mar 20, 2007)

I am a guitarist of 12+ years with dabblings in blues and jazz rythem. I now play heavy/speed metal (I still can't hold lead, but play rythem like no one else). Think old school Metallica/Megadeth only crunchier, like cornflakes-- coated with cat litter.

I also create electronic melodic orchastratica with the use of a computer. Darker then soul and twice as black. The power of winds and percussions can go a long way. Less is more.

Signing out.

The Wolf


----------



## emptyF (Mar 22, 2007)

i am a musical sort of frog.  i've been singing since i was born, playing guitar for about fifteen years, bass for about ten, keyboards (badly) for about ten and once in a while i embarass myself on the drums just for fun.

my style is wild.  for my solo acoustic type stuff, i'm very folky with a punk sensibility.  i'm known for odd cover choices (for an acoustic anway) like system of a down, pod, and the sex pistols among more traditional stuff.  i write a lot.  when i play bass it's usually in metal bands.  i just love to get up there and rip it up.  it's fun to vbring the rumble.

i just started a new project with two bass players and no guitarist.  that should be intersting.  we're called lenscap, check it out at this link.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 23, 2007)

I mainly play the drums, but I never record any serious stuff. But I made a new band in order for me to do so. (I still need guitarists if you're interested )

I've been playing them for at least three years. I used to go to lessons, but a few months later; I thought "F*** this s***" and went on to being self taught. Mainly building my skills through drumming along to songs.

I'm currently trying to get my hands on a guitar.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been on and off the piano for about 17 years. I learned how to play from my uncle...who writes music books for universities and he writes his own music. I use FL Studio for all my needs...very user friendly..and Mike Oldfield (the original composer of "Tubular bells" for The Exorcist), gave up an entire MAC based production studio for FL.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

I can play piano, the guitar (well, I've only been taking lessons for a year now ), and sing.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

Meh, I have aspirations to play the piano and a lot of other instruments, but no instruments to play - and no money to buy them XD.

I do however, admire Normand Corbeil's work - and of course Nobuo Uematsu's..


----------



## unverified (Apr 4, 2007)

Guitar and bass.
Area of interest; guitar. Started around the age of 6. Classically trained for a few years. I play metal and just heavy rock and focus on the writing aspect as I'm in a band of that nature. I also teach from time to time.


----------

